# Just booked Smuggler's Notch through RCI Spring Vacations



## GadgetRick (Feb 10, 2010)

Got the email today, son is off from school for Spring break. Hadn't done anything to schedule a getaway. Noticed they had some stuff up North. Couldn't get into Sunday River but the RCI rep suggested Smuggler's. Reviews seem positive about it. Just hope they have snow left to ski on (first week in April). Either way, we'll have fun with the kids.

Can anyone tell me anything specific I should know about the place?


----------



## SteveChapin (Feb 10, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> Got the email today, son is off from school for Spring break. Hadn't done anything to schedule a getaway. Noticed they had some stuff up North. Couldn't get into Sunday River but the RCI rep suggested Smuggler's. Reviews seem positive about it. Just hope they have snow left to ski on (first week in April). Either way, we'll have fun with the kids.
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything specific I should know about the place?



You might be just missing the ski season, depending on when you arrive; I believe their last scheduled day to be open is April 4 (I'll have to check my notes from when I was on the phone with them).  If you call the resort, they'll tell you for sure.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Feb 11, 2010)

here's a link to the Smuggs website with ski season dates for this season. the website gives all the information about the resort
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/rci/winterBenefits.php
all camps, lessons, entertainment, acticivites etc will end on 4th April.  
there will be skiing for a further week, dependant on the amount of snow, but it may only be one route down one mountain (usually Sterling) and that could be very icy with lots of bare patches - intermediate going on expert!
then agian, there may be loads of snow and the skiing could be good, but will only be on the "upper mountains" and will be intemrdiate/expert trails only.
Still you will have fun with the kids even if there is not much snow.  The indoor pool in the village will be open, plus there are other pools, depending on which part of the resort you are staying in.  
Buy sledges and have fun in the snow!
go dogsledding at Eden Mountain (expensive but brilliant!)
snowmobiling at sterling ridge cabins
horseback riding at lajoie stables
got to Ben & Jerry's, Burlington, Echo Centre, etc
Stowe is worth a visit, but you have too go the long way round as the Notch road will be closed.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 11, 2010)

I know it's cutting it close with skiing. Honestly, I don't usually go to Vermont because it's more expensive to go there than to go out West and the skiing isn't as good.  So I don't know what kind of season they've had this year.

Even if we can't do much skiing, it's not a big deal as my older son (7) has only skied twice and my younger son (he's be 4) has never skied. So it's not like I can go off and bang down the hard stuff anyway. It seems like there is plenty to do and it's still nice to get away for a cheap vacation. I'm hoping to get some turns in but won't be terribly upset if I can't. 

I was going to call the resort today and see how things are with the snow. I know April is still a long way off and they could still get a lot of snow or no snow and rain (killing the mountain). So it's too early to tell.

Thanks!


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 11, 2010)

Spoke to them at the resort--very nice, btw--and they confirmed the beginner slopes close the weekend we arrive but the rest should be open depending on what happens. That's fine for me as I didn't expect the kids to do too much skiing as they don't know how to.

I'm sure we'll have a great time while we're there.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh, is there any particular building I should request? I understand it's a pretty big resort.

Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 12, 2010)

I am curious.  How much was the rental fee for this week from RCI?


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Feb 12, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> Oh, is there any particular building I should request? I understand it's a pretty big resort.
> 
> Thanks.



the smuggs website has a good pictorial map showing the different areas of the resort, plus descriptions of each neighborhood and floorplans of all condo types.
Not sure how/when they will allocate you to a unit as you have rented via RCI.
RCI weeks trades get the exact same unit that was deposited to RCI.
RCI points trades you get a unit with the appropriate points value (a smuggs points owner could narrow it down to one or two buildings depnding on the number of points used).
You could try phoning to see if they can tell you which location/building you are in.  Not sure you can 'request' but you can try.  I do know that during quiet weeks they may put you in a different building becase some are 'closed' for annual maintenance.  (if you find out your location, ask if the neighbourhood pool is open as they  also close a couple of weeks a year for maintenance)

We own on North Hill and love the location and the indoor pool. The older buildings in the village centre are in a good location and we have stayed in a couple and liked the "townhouse" layout, but not everyone likes them.  We find West Hill a bit isolated. We stayed once on Highlands Hill and liked it, but you would need to drive to the village - its a long walk with kids.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 13, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I am curious.  How much was the rental fee for this week from RCI?



A little less than $350 for the 2 bedroom.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 13, 2010)

helenbarnett1963 said:


> the smuggs website has a good pictorial map showing the different areas of the resort, plus descriptions of each neighborhood and floorplans of all condo types.
> Not sure how/when they will allocate you to a unit as you have rented via RCI.
> RCI weeks trades get the exact same unit that was deposited to RCI.
> RCI points trades you get a unit with the appropriate points value (a smuggs points owner could narrow it down to one or two buildings depnding on the number of points used).
> ...


Thanks. Not sure how they'll allocate it as it's not an exchange. It's one of their vacation specials. Not sure how they allocate them. I just got my confirmation from RCI so I'll give them a call and ask. I'd like to be closer to the village as the kids will walk but...

Is the indoor pool near the village? We're going Easter week so I don't know how quiet it will be but it won't really be warm enough to swim outside.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok just spoke with the folks at the resort. They said RCI just uses inventory they have for these vacations--kinda knew that. I can't request a specific building or anything. They don't assign the unit until about 3 weeks out. However, she told me, based on the type of unit (2BR) and the fact we're checking in on a Saturday, she said we'll most-likely be in the middle of it all near the village. So I'm hoping...


----------



## IreneLF (Feb 13, 2010)

The West Hill locations checkin on  Fridays or Sundays, the North Hill are Fridays -- others way up the mountain are also Sunday units,  so a Saturday unit should either be in flat ground in the Village (Oaks or Evergreens buildings, also Villmark ) or a little up the mountain (Willows). All are satisfactory.
Any questions, feel free to ask - there are several owners on the boards who can help out.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Dottie (Feb 13, 2010)

You should have a great time.  We had a large family get together there about 10 years ago.  We rented 3 or 4 units for $99 each (no such deals now).  I think it was early to mid Nov.  It was chilly.  There was a little skiing.  Some skied or boarded.  Some did not.  All enjoyed the pool and activities especially some indoor playground for the kids.  All ages had a great time and still talk about it.  One grandson, then 6, spent most of the week in the in unit jacuzzi bubbling away and watching the TV in the tub.  It was so long ago, I don's remember the section, but it was near the bunny hill.  Enjoy


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 14, 2010)

IreneLF said:


> The West Hill locations checkin on  Fridays or Sundays, the North Hill are Fridays -- others way up the mountain are also Sunday units,  so a Saturday unit should either be in flat ground in the Village (Oaks or Evergreens buildings, also Villmark ) or a little up the mountain (Willows). All are satisfactory.
> Any questions, feel free to ask - there are several owners on the boards who can help out.
> Enjoy it!



Thanks. The woman said something similar to what you said. Thanks for confirming it!


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 14, 2010)

Dottie said:


> You should have a great time.  We had a large family get together there about 10 years ago.  We rented 3 or 4 units for $99 each (no such deals now).  I think it was early to mid Nov.  It was chilly.  There was a little skiing.  Some skied or boarded.  Some did not.  All enjoyed the pool and activities especially some indoor playground for the kids.  All ages had a great time and still talk about it.  One grandson, then 6, spent most of the week in the in unit jacuzzi bubbling away and watching the TV in the tub.  It was so long ago, I don's remember the section, but it was near the bunny hill.  Enjoy



I'll probably ski one day (maybe two) but not going to ski like I would normally because we'll have the kids. Plan to hit the Ben and Jerry's factory and anything else interesting. Maybe we'll bring some sleds if there is some snow around.  Also will visit some friends in the area. I'm sure we'll enjoy ourselves. The boys will love the heated pool for sure!


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 14, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> A little less than $350 for the 2 bedroom.



Yes, you got a good deal.  I am glad to see a timeshare owner get this rather than it going to the general public.  These days, I find RCI more useful for their cheap rentals of decent weeks than I do for exchanging.  I'll use DAE and other independents as my primary exchange venue.  I have gotten several good rentals from RCI myself for substantially less than what a m/f plus an exchange fee would have been.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember the expression "Why buy the cow when milk is so cheap"


----------



## bluehende (Feb 14, 2010)

*Late season is iffy*

We just got back from VT.  They are almost 100 inches behind in snowfall this year.  Unless they pick up a lot of snow there will be no skiing into April.

LAst week

sugarbush snow= 0 inches
home snow = 40 inches



:annoyed:


----------



## hdmass (Feb 14, 2010)

We are at Smuggs now.  The lack of snow through Stowe was disconcerting.  But, so far the skiing has been good.  I guess it is cold enough to make snow.  I just went to the Smuggs website and under RCI, it listed that the FunZone will be open 2pm-8pm through May 16th.   My kids (6 & 9) LOVE the FunZone.  It also looks like they are trying to accommodate Apr Vacation week, by running a camp program (costs extra).  I hope you have a good time, we really enjoy our time here.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 14, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> Yes, you got a good deal.  I am glad to see a timeshare owner get this rather than it going to the general public.  These days, I find RCI more useful for their cheap rentals of decent weeks than I do for exchanging.  I'll use DAE and other independents as my primary exchange venue.  I have gotten several good rentals from RCI myself for substantially less than what a m/f plus an exchange fee would have been.



Yeah, I couldn't turn the deal down. We weren't going to go anywhere, save my wife's time off for a big trip this summer. We usually will go to Disney since we can do it so inexpensively (yes, I said inexpensively) but just didn't feel like the 20ish hour drive. I actually asked about Sunday River in Maine first as I've been there, the wife hasn't, and I happen to be good friends with the GM at the resort (I don't like to take advantage of him--especially during a holiday week.) but they didn't have anything. the person on the phone said this was available so I jumped on it.

I haven't exchanged anything with RCI and really have no plans to. I might try one day if I can't get what I need through Wyndham but...


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 14, 2010)

hdmass said:


> We are at Smuggs now.  The lack of snow through Stowe was disconcerting.  But, so far the skiing has been good.  I guess it is cold enough to make snow.  I just went to the Smuggs website and under RCI, it listed that the FunZone will be open 2pm-8pm through May 16th.   My kids (6 & 9) LOVE the FunZone.  It also looks like they are trying to accommodate Apr Vacation week, by running a camp program (costs extra).  I hope you have a good time, we really enjoy our time here.



I kind of guessed they haven't gotten the normal snow this season but I also know they tend to get late-season snows up that way. Maybe we'll get lucky. If not, we'll have fun anyway.

The lady on the phone said the FunZone was closing that Sunday (April 4). Maybe they changed and are keeping it open longer. That would be good.


----------

